# Thumb add to my LS Backhoe



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

It took 6 months to get it from LS it had no directions and I am not sure I put it on correctly.
It came with the jaw pin installed so I left it in place but the hole closer to the bucket looks like it should be in there but it dose not have a lock bolt hole. 
Any suggestions?
Photo 1 Thumb bar all the way up.









Photo 2 Thumb bar all the way down.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that the hole you have the brace fastened to the jaw is good for using it, but I think the hole closer to your boom would be to get the jaw up and out of the way for when you are just digging and don't want the jaw to interfere.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

No lock bolt hole to hold the pin in for the other hole.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Cleaning the hoe I found the lock bolt hole for the other hole right before I was going to remove it. Now the thumb works great.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Woo Hoo.........Yay team............LOL


----------



## RK155 (6 mo ago)

Mrsig said:


> It took 6 months to get it from LS it had no directions and I am not sure I put it on correctly.
> It came with the jaw pin installed so I left it in place but the hole closer to the bucket looks like it should be in there but it dose not have a lock bolt hole.
> Any suggestions?
> Photo 1 Thumb bar all the way up.
> ...





Mrsig said:


> It took 6 months to get it from LS it had no directions and I am not sure I put it on correctly.
> It came with the jaw pin installed so I left it in place but the hole closer to the bucket looks like it should be in there but it dose not have a lock bolt hole.
> Any suggestions?
> Photo 1 Thumb bar all the way up.
> ...


Who did you buy this thumb from and the part number? lookingto buy one.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

MY LS dealer in Bushnell, Fl Backhoe Thumb PN 40432046


----------



## RK155 (6 mo ago)

Mrsig said:


> MY LS dealer in Bushnell, Fl Backhoe Thumb PN 40432046


Thank You


----------



## RK155 (6 mo ago)

RK155 said:


> Thank You


is that welded on or just placed with connections?


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Bolts on. It uses hardware that is there and you change one pin out that it come with.


----------

